# Looking for old shipmates Southern Cross 1963-1965



## Rip Van Winkle (Apr 14, 2017)

Looking for old shipmates from long ago, in particular George Heggie, Jimmy Ralston, Alick Milligan. Sailed as engineer. Yogi Jack


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *RVW* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## GWB Heggie (Apr 13, 2020)

*See You Jimi*

Well we have meet up and had a few Cheers
George


----------

